# Canadian out of high school looking for temporary work in the US-- any hope?



## Seiferoth (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi all.

As the title states, I'm a Canadian citizen just out of high school (18 years old) looking to work short term in the US, perhaps 1 year or so. Any job will do, I'm just looking for a change in my life right now. 

As a side note, the town I currently reside in is heavily manufacting-based, and I could quite easily gain manufacturing experience. Although I doubt that would be of any help, correct?

Do I have any hope whatsoever?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Seiferoth said:


> Hi all.
> 
> As the title states, I'm a Canadian citizen just out of high school (18 years old) looking to work short term in the US, perhaps 1 year or so. Any job will do, I'm just looking for a change in my life right now.
> 
> ...


Look into an H2 for seasonal work. The hospitality industry will take you -- and work you to death. But at 18, it'll be good experience. For this time of the year, I'd look at the ski resorts.


----------



## Seiferoth (Jul 17, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Look into an H2 for seasonal work. The hospitality industry will take you -- and work you to death. But at 18, it'll be good experience. For this time of the year, I'd look at the ski resorts.


Thanks for the advice. After poking around some more, an H2 does seem to be my best -and only- option. 

A few more questions. Would hospital work fall under the required category of seasonal work? 

Secondly, what kind of hospital work were you suggesting? Almost all hospital jobs I have found require previous experience at the bare minimum. 

And if it makes a difference, I would greatly prefer to live somewhere in the south, such as Florida, Texas or Georgia. I find that living in Central Manitoba your whole life brings out your desire to live somewhere warm. And of course, the amount or difficulty of work is of no consequence. I will gladly take whatever I can get! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Seiferoth said:


> Thanks for the advice. After poking around some more, an H2 does seem to be my best -and only- option.
> 
> A few more questions. Would hospital work fall under the required category of seasonal work?
> 
> ...


Okay -- the hospitality industry are hotels, spas, resorts. You need to find seasonal ones because that's the condition on the visa. Google for Marriott, Fairmont etc. in the places you wish to live (or look for resorts there!) and see if they offer H2 employment.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The big caveat with the H category visas is the fact that you have to apply WELL in advance (and already have the job lined up) and that these visas are subject to a lottery. There have been lots of articles in the newspapers about how difficult it has been to bring in seasonal staff for hotels and restaurants this year. 

It's probably not too soon to start looking into jobs for next summer, though the employers may not be ready to commit just yet.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

